
Dinosaur and Lisp - tosh
http://vito.sdf.org/dino.html?m=1
======
crocal
That, sir, is a total waste of time. You have my sincere admiration!

~~~
bluescreenofwin
Here here!

------
Sodaware
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12351187)

